
Google to stop giving Android license for upcoming phones in Turkey over fine - aksoar
https://www.dailysabah.com/technology/2019/12/15/google-turkey-suspends-services-for-upcoming-phones-over-fine
======
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
TL93M us US15M, which seems small for Google to get upset about. These
measures will likely not bother anyone except consumers.

~~~
tim--
Maybe the Turkish government could put this money into a fund that companies
based there can use to create open source software to de-Google Android in
response.

At least no one will be able to say then that there is no competition issues.

More information : [https://ahvalnews.com/google/google-suspends-licences-
turkey...](https://ahvalnews.com/google/google-suspends-licences-turkey-after-
fined-violating-competition-law)

~~~
zozbot234
The real obstacle to degoogled mobile OS's is not software (AOSP exists, pmOS
will become usable soon, etc. etc.) but access to online services of all
sorts. Google Play is a focal point for distributing the official "app" for
your online service of choice. But if a whole country goes Google-free this
can definitely change.

~~~
knolax
In practice, without access to Google Play people just use third party app
stores like F-Droid or just download the apk from the web like on a normal
computer. It really doesn't seem like that much of a loss for Turkey.

------
usr1106
The arguments of anti-competitive behaviour are probably correct.
Unfortunately Turkey is not a good example because their justice system lacks
credibility in general. One would hope that a more credible player like EU or
at least Germany or France really stands up against Google.

~~~
josefx
That already happened[1], the resulting change to Googles licensing terms was
explicitly limited to the EU.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Union_vs._Google#EU%2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Union_vs._Google#EU%27s_investigation)

~~~
usr1106
Yes, I know that there are legal proceedings. And Google has been fined and is
appealing. However, the impact for the customer has been neglectable. You
cannot do banking on your phone, you cannot buy a public transit ticket or a
fishing permit without Google Play Store or some serious hacking. (Apple is an
alternative, but not one respecting your freedom any better).

~~~
mcv
A lot of people across the world are trying to figure out how to de-Googlify
their Android phones. Now all of Turkey is suddenly _forced_ to de-Googlify
their phones. Let's hope that encourages reliable alternatives to Google Play
services.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
It looks like more and more countries are starting to have very good reasons
to partner with Huawei. It's not the kind of freedom of choice I hoped for,
but it's probably better than the current duopoly.

~~~
tanto
Problem is that the leadership at Google/Apple has to publicly agree with
western values. If they really believe in them or not I don't know. To some
degree there is an incentive to respect e.g. human rights.

The leadership at Huawei has to be very careful if they want to state
agreement or acceptance of western values. That might even put them into
prison. If they dare to act on western values in their own country they might
be killed.

I personally prefer the company which at least has to act as if they value my
humanity than the one which outright would strip it from me anytime as there
is no incentive at all to consider it.

